# Do I really need a second battery



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I have 3 Zapco C2K amps 2 4.0's and 1 6.0. All together I should be running 1000RMS to my front end and 1200RMS to my subs. Also have a Bit one in the mix. Should I add a second battery or is the stock one fine.

stock AC Delco battery with car

Frank


----------



## fiberglasslvr (Oct 4, 2009)

what is the year, make, and model of the vehicle?

I would probably start with the alternator, that is the main component that supllies voltage to everything your running. a second battery would not solve your issues. theres no piont in adding a battery if the alternator cant sufficently keep it charged .


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If dimming, maybe upgrade the battery. I stick with Sears Diehard Platinum if it fits. A truly kick mucho ass battery. Should help. Otherwise if no dimming no worries.


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

it is a 2004 cavalier z24,


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

well i'm not sure yet as I haven't installed any of it in the car, i'm still working on the install


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Adding a second battery would IMO not be necessary. A lot of dimming issues is merely the regulator not catching the peak draw so your voltage sags from ~14 volts to 12ish. This results in visible dimming. A better battery can help from the stock. Your alternator is probably 100-120 amps. So pounding extended times will sap some juice. A bigger alt will help but again, IMO not necessary to dish out big bucks on a 2004 car for a system. Unless you are competing heavily or into SPL.


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you

my goal is to create the best SQ out of this car and do some local SQ events. Not interested in SPL


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Install all of your equipment. Then take some measurements. See if you need any changes to the electrical system.

Don't fix a problem that doesn't exist, and don't try to fix a problem before you know exactly what the problem is.


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

yes very true,

i'm going to just install everything and see what happens first,

thank you


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

Your stock battery will be able to supply power to your gears. HOWEVER, if you will go SQ league, I suggest get an extra battery, not to supply additional power but rather to stabilize the power going to your amplifiers.

I would highly suggest to use an extra battery instead of a capacitor. They both store and supply stable power to your amps but an extra battery could produce power unlike the capacitor which only acts as a databank.

Just my 2 cents! hope it helps.


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

I totaly agree but I read that adding a second battery will drain and burn out the alt


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

SQ'in said:


> I totaly agree but I read that adding a second battery will drain and burn out the alt



Huh! I dont know that though but I weve used a lot of install here in the Philippines using extra bat on series connections without any problems on alternators, whatsoever.


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

well first music is dynamic so because music is so dynamic you wouldnt be constantly be drawing 2200wrms constantly..especially how u said ur doing more sq at most somtimes u may draw even 1500wrms for the most in some cases

midrange and high frequncies especially dont draw much current so while ur amp may be say rated 80watts on normal playing ur actual speaker will be seeing around 50

this is unless you have ur volume turned up for long periods..


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

A Second Battery will do nothing but help you with your setup. It will enable you to have shorter runs for your power/ground wires to your amps depending on your placement, which could make it easier to keep the power lines away from your signal lines. Sure it costs about $100, but you will have many benefits. You will be able to run your radio longer at the drive in without disturbing your neighbors by running your engine.


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

exactly these are the reason why i want to do it, but i don't want to effect any of the electrical of the car. I want to imporve my audio system without any effects on the car.


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

Upgrade your Big 5 (now that you have 2 batteries), connect positive to positive and negative to chassis ground and fuse your positives within 12 inches of each battery to prevent fire. Then enjoy a beefier electrical system. It's not necessary for your setup as some have said and upgrading your alternator will help in a different way that a battery will, but you will not have any downsides if you are smart with your install and don't kill anybody.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

If you are going to do SQ with that much power I would change batteries for sure. Last I checked they judge with the engine off for most of the listening until it comes to noise. AGM batteries are also easier to charge and keep charged than regular batteries.


----------



## RMS1K (Jun 20, 2021)

Second battery only gives you longer key off play time and additional amperage at 12 volts or 12 6 if fully charged. If you're worried about your alternator burning out trying to charge two batteries make sure they are of the same age and type of battery so there is no internal resistance between them. Most two battery setups are isolated from each other. Optima is your best battery forget about Sears and these other things optima will last you five plus years easily of abuse charge and discharge I know from personal experience One battery outlasted two cars. Capacitors only offer short bursts of power in microseconds. Closer to the amp the better. Make sure to use ofc heaviest gauge runs from battery to system and upgrade your ground to heaviest gauge you can afford make sure all your connections are gas tight to reduce internal corrosion and resistance. You don't want your copper turning green inside the insulation. There are other system specific type batteries available, but for overall purposes and abuse, optima you can't go wrong save your money. An upgrade of an alternator is only if you like to hammer base tracks while you're rolling around. General musical transience are short and not too difficult for your electrical system oh, but the bass heads need heavy alternator upgrades yes I mean you guys. I had close to 4,000 watts RMS on one optima but heavily wired and a small capacitor (5 farads) never had a problem.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're hoping to accomplish...
This is the 6th thread that you've ressurected today, from being 10+ years old.
The topics have been beaten to death.


----------

